# Palm Swell



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Newb builder question, I want to put a swell on the target side on these pfs,s I been making, never have done one . I mostly use rasps and a I forget the name , its the hack saw blades all together, Ive got thes scraps, Shouls I just cut the a bit bigger than the frame , how do you ever get that perfect roundness?? what I after ,,, and what Im working with





















what about tiny voids? do you just chunk the cut out , sorry I cant figure out how to put the text all together


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

You can fill voids like that with epoxy or super glue but it will sometimes run through and take a lot to get a solid fill. You can also insert toothpicks or popsicle stick sized wood in there when you glue it to help. Remember that when you rasp your way into it you will see whatever you put in there. The best way to get that round shape is to have two things in excess , patience first , and preferably a power sander of any kind will help once you get a rough shape you can live with. I'm seriously lacking with the first and wouldn't attempt it without the second.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

cromag said:


> You can fill voids like that with epoxy or super glue but it will sometimes run through and take a lot to get a solid fill. You can also insert toothpicks or popsicle stick sized wood in there when you glue it to help. Remember that when you rasp your way into it you will see whatever you put in there. The best way to get that round shape is to have two things in excess , patience first , and preferably a power sander of any kind will help once you get a rough shape you can live with. I'm seriously lacking with the first and wouldn't attempt it without the second.


 I have a decent palm sander , and a table top belt sander, I bet they will do it, I guess the best way is to just jump in and see what happens,,, thank you!


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

John has good advice! I like to trim the layers close to the outline of the base before gluing them together. But you should allow a tiny bit of overhang so that it sands down to the edge and you have a little wiggle room for the layer to slip sideways during the glue up.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Make sure you have plenty of water nearby. And make sure you have on clean underwear in the event you need to go to the emergency room. After that you are home free. Glue it. Remove some material and stick it in your hand. Remove some more. Drink water. Put it in your hand. If you remove too much make a flat surface, glue something on, then go back to the start. The smart makers here will go to a stage of a reasonably finished frame and band it up for a trial shoot. If they like it they will press on to their desired end. I am the guy who thinks that I am smarter than myself and will go all the way to the end assuming I've got a good slingshot in my hand.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Make sure you have plenty of water nearby. And make sure you have on clean underwear in the event you need to go to the emergency room. After that you are home free. Glue it. Remove some material and stick it in your hand. Remove some more. Drink water. Put it in your hand. If you remove too much make a flat surface, glue something on, then go back to the start. The smart makers here will go to a stage of a reasonably finished frame and band it up for a trial shoot. If they like it they will press on to their desired end. I am the guy who thinks that I am smarter than myself and will go all the way to the end assuming I've got a good slingshot in my hand.


lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

what Palmetto flyer said


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Japanese Shinto Rasp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Japanese Shinto Rasp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yes this one,, I call it the hacksaw deealey cause before I had seen a shinto ,, I had this idea of using hacksaw blades w/ spacers 5 or 6 lined up, but thos hack saw blades are hard to drill a hole in lol,


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

So how did it go SteveJ?


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> So how did it go SteveJ?


well Ive only got this far yet, hopefully tonight. I tried the void fill w/ sawdust and wood glue seems to work good. Im working on this green one for a friend , need antiquing and something funny decopaged on fun fun, thanks for asking


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that looks like a good start,funny i have a green sling just like that ome,lol













\


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, I got my palm swell kinda done, It ends up a finger shelf. I was going to round it, but it makes a perfect shelf for my middle finger, hopefully shoot it tonight , not enough hours to do all I want , lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a couple like that works really well that way,especially with a OPFS


----------

